# Happy thanksgiving



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

happy thanksgiving


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Happy thanksgiving to you too John!


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

And a happy Thanksgiving to you JJ


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you! I have a turkey in the oven at present. Our whole family walked the "Drumstick Dash" 5K this morning (We moved our feet so that others could eat - Proceeds go to the Roanoke Rescue Mission). And I just finished reading from today's sports section for Voice of the Blue Ridge - a phone-in newspaper reading service for local vision-impaired citizens. I am so thankful I can still see, so I do what I can.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving giving everyone. May you have comfy pants to wear after eating and a good nap after


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi JJ

Happy Thanksgiving to you and all my MLS friends

Jerry


----------

